# Stuck in 3rd gear (manual)



## x53gunner (Nov 26, 2002)

All,
Hey, seriously looking at snagging a 03 5-speed tomorrow morning after compression checks but the owner listed it as stuck in 3rd gear. I searched the net and the forum and only came across this, "have problems getting stuck in third if shifted hard by that little plastic guide on the tranny.." I'm not familiar with this "little plastic guide" (not yet at least  but I was thinking the tranny is _probably_ fine and the cables are either broken, disconnected, or need adjustment. Can anyone lend creedence to this? Any other glaring possibilites on the vehicle? How easy to get to the linkage (or if it's a known issue on this model) the trouble area(s)? I haven't driven it yet but she's not asking much so even if the thing had a water tower fall on it, the motor alone is worth more than what she's asking. JIC you're wondering. Originally a Southwest car, no body damage, minor scratches, cracked rear tail lights, Passenger headlight not fully seated, a few side markers missing/cracked, Paint not faded at all, door panels (of course) a little saggy and beaten down but a nice car for the low, low, low "lemon-lot" price. Oh, rims are nice and looks great too. 

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, anything is possible; if you are unfamiliar with these VW's, I would take it to a independent shop, that specializes in VW's and get a full, "head to toe", pre-purchase inspection. That last thing you want to do; is get a car with major problems, that you are not aware of and get stuck with it. How many miles; are on the car and what work has been done to it lately? The common thread, we are seeing these days; is older New Beetles, that need more work than they are worth. This is easy to end up with and the only way to make it work out, is to do allot of the work yourself but also, be smart about what you are buying, to begin with. There are tons of these cars for sale these days, you can afford to be picky and it really, is a buyer's market. If you get the car at a low price; you need to estimate all the work it needs and the cost of repairs, compared to buying a car, that has been maintained and is in good shape. If the cost of needed repairs; easily exceeds, the value of the car, walk away and keep looking. 

As for the trans, again have a PRO check it out and see what the problem is. If you end up with the car; we can go through a series of troubleshooting steps but at this point, it really should be checked out and evaluated, by someone who knows these cars and works on them consistently. Hope this helps and let us know; what car you end up buying and what problems/repairs, you see that need attended to. Thanks and good luck on finding a good New Beetle to buy and live with every day! :wave:

PS: so, the car has a 5 speed (02J) and which engine? What are your plans with the car; do you want a performance car, a econobox, good on gas or just a fun to drive New Beetle? :screwy:


----------



## x53gunner (Nov 26, 2002)

@ Billymade, Thanks for responding so quickly. Maybe I should have given just a wee bit more info. I'm a former VW tech, Porsche tech, and USAF aircraft mech. Currently running an 03 TDI Jetta, 2000 TT, a Vanagon Syncro, a Wolfsburg Vanagon, an Mk1 Cabriolet, and an 86 911 Carrera. Previously, a couple of bugs, a Thing, KG convertible, VR6 Corrado, and a type 3 fastback so while I'm competent across a broad spectrum of the marque, I have never had to deal with this specific vehicles shifter/trans issues. I was really looking for any info on what the common issues are with the NB shifter/cable linkage assy. Looks like I'll be jumping head first into inspection and possible repair of the shifter cables to start with.

The rims are really clean, back seat and trunk very low use, paint is 8 out of 10, and no known issues from the PO or seen in the online VIN check records. Engine is 2.0. Not my first choice but starts and runs really well. Compression was avgeraged aroound high 160's so that was OK to me for a car with 160K on the clock. Car does move fwd in 3rd gear. With the engine off, the clutch has normal travel and pedal feel. The stick is very very loose in one direction (I forget which) and won't move at all in the other direction. Between being stuck in gear the stick feeling "disconnected" and loose as hell, I assumed it's a cable/linkage issue. She was asking $700 OBO and she accepted $500 without a fuss.

I agree with your comment on the pre-purchase inspection. Even as a former tech, I had other techs look over my Carrera before I bought it used. Nothing can beat more eyes on target and their experience. Best money you'll ever spend if you get the car or if you don't. Like I alluded to in my first post (even before I found out the engine was not a 1.8T), for the price, even if the tranny was complete toast, I think it was more than worth it. 

Looking forward to learning from all of you about this car and I'll be hitting the archives heavily. 

The car is actually for my 16 y/o daughter. She's practicing driving a stick on an old 94 civic LX so for the cost of the car, maybe a set of tires, and the repairs, even if she trashes the car, I'm not that bad off. Luckily, she's super careful and very cautious so I'm not worried and super lucky. No, she is not allowed to drive the Porsche... I'm not :screwy:

Getting good gas mileage is always a plus but I was hoping to take advantage of the postive pressure of a 1.8T to help out there. Such is not the case since this one has the 2.0. Regardless, I love cars with great suspension and brakes. I typically will sacrifice a little road noise or comfort (bumps) for that extra degree of turn in or to be able to go deeper into a curve before braking. Too many projects to jump into heavy mods or swaps and since the daughter is a newbie, the 2.0 should be there for a few years at a minimum. . As things break or wear out, I could see spending the little extra for bigger brakes, new bushings, great clutch, tint (I'm in Central FL), etc. as needed. For now, dollars and time (hers and mine) will go to basic car care, maintenance practices, and fixing stuff like those crappy ass door panels and interior switches. Who the hell in Wolfsburg signed off on the design and QC on that stuff? They should be shot. My Vanagons are 30 years old and while the interior is dated to say the least, the knobs and switches are solid and clean. 

Here's a pic: 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1TGOGgpYuJpQjktOE1nV1lRSXM/view?usp=sharing


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, you have been around the VAG world and you should not have any issues with working on a the New Beetle. You already have a Mark IV car with your Jetta; so, the New Beetle is basically a Mark IV Golf with a New Beetle body on top. Most of the parts and chassis; are typical Mark IV VW, from their parts bin. 

Wow, that car looks nice; for $500! At least, from the pic; you posted up! Nice color and even a sunroof!  eace:

As for the shifter linkage; you have a 2003 New Beetle, that comes with the later version of the shifter assembly and worn parts, are known to cause shifting problems. I refreshed my linkage and bushings recently; from kits, sold by Dieselgeek and billet bushings for the cable end/adjusters from 42 draft designs. After replacing the bushings and taking some time, to adjust the shifter linkage; I found, things to be much tighter and more precise. Another option; is the DG Sigma short shifters; which elminates, a lot of the common problems with the stock system. 

http://www.dieselgeek.com/Dieselgeek_Shifter_Parts_s/1894.htm

The Sigma 5/6, are really well made and it is rare, to see such a nicely made part and it puts the wimpy stock parts to shame: 

http://www.dieselgeek.com/VW_and_Audi_Short_Shifters_s/1830.htm

If you do not go with a short shifter; the 42 DD shifter bushings, eliminate the rubber bushings, that tend to fall apart after awhile: 

https://www.google.com/#q=42DD+shifter+bushings

I installed both the shifter bracket and end link bushings; this really "jerks the slack", out of the stock system and brings a firmness and more direct shifting action to the shifter assembly. 

As for diagnosing the shifter/transmission; I would pull up the shifter boot, look for any worn or damaged bushings, we have see broken parts, cause shifting problems. Then, go into the engine compartment; pull the airbox, possibly the battery/bracket and this will give you full access to the shifter gate, on top of the transmission. Look at the shifter bushings and adjuster ends; for wear and any problems. 

Something that has come up; is a corrosion issue, that can cause shifting problems and cleaning/lubrication, will eliminate that. Again, check all bushings for wear and replace with DG, 42DD or stock parts or just pitch it all and go with the DG Sigma short shifter system. 

Here are parts and a video; describing the "side to side" problem, pivot corrosion and how to clean/lube it up, plus, bushing replacement, if needed. 

http://www.dieselgeek.com/VW_Bushing_Part_Number_1J0_711_067L_p/shift-1j0711067l.htm

After replacing any and all parts that are bad/worn or going with a short shifter, then you will need to adjust the shifter linkage system. This can take a couple of different tries and adjustment cycles, the first try, will not always be right. I recommend the DG adjustment tool; it is cheap and adds accuracy to the process. Here is a video; walking you through the adjustment process: 

shifter install and note the shimming of the "ball", that can get worn: 

http://www.dieselgeek.com/5_Speed_VW_Short_Shifter_p/ss-sigma5.htm

shifter linkage adjustment for 5 speed 02J:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sheTKD03hmo

After all that inspection, repair, adjustments and/or, you do NOT find any issues and you still can't shift correctly, I would isolate the transmission and the shifter linkage, from each other. Pull off the cable ends/adjusters and try the shift gate by itself (move it by hand; on top of the transmission). At this point, you are directly dealing with manipulating the transmission/gear changes and you if you continue, to have problems or can't shift well, (aside from the possibility of the pivot being corroded), you may have a internal issue or the shifter tower has a problem. The shifter tower; can be removed and repaired, without pulling the transmission. 

http://www.clubgti.com/showthread.php?229024-02j-shift-tower-rebuild

Needless to say; if it is internal problem and not the tower, you are going to have to pull the trans and figure out what the problem is. 

Here is a good site; a vw trans rebuilder, that discusses the typical 02J 5 speed failures and offers remanufactured units with mods/upgrades, to directly address the most common weaknesses and failures they have seen from their customers: 

http://www.vwtransaxles.com/02j.html

So, as always, it seems on these VW's; you might just need to thoroughly inspect the whole shifter linkage, replace any parts, adjust the system and see if that helps. I was surprised, how much difference, new bushings and a fresh adjustment, made to my car. 

UroTuning, has a good page with stock and aftermarket parts, for rebuilding the linkage: 

http://www.urotuning.com/Shifter-Bushings-s/2449.htm

I hope this info helps, if you have anymore questions; let us know! With your background and wide ranging VAG experience, you have; I look forward to hearing what you do with your New Beetle! It will be interesting; to hear about things you find out, as you work through your car, fixing all the problems and making it a reliable, daily driver!  Thanks! :wave:

PS: just hearing your current "stable" of vehicles (Jetta, TT, two Vanagon 
, etc.); makes me wonder, how you keep them on the road and don't go crazy! LOL!  Just the thought, of keeping one Vanagon on the road; makes me exhausted, just thinking about it!  I also; used to have old aircooled VW's; a 64' Beetle and 73' Super Beetle. How do you maintain your sanity and keep all these cars, on the road? What is your daily driver? I can imagine, having your own dedicated VW parts dept.; in your garage, for all your Volkswagens! LOL! :facepalm:

Oh, yeah, the Mark I Audi TT; is very close to the New Beetle design and mark iv platform.Also... check out newbeetle.org; there is tons of info there and many diy's on typical problems. I am active; on that site as well.


----------

